# sound abspielen



## Kussilein (9. Dezember 2004)

Hallole,

ich habe da einen code zum abspielen von verschiedenen soundfiles bei klick auf einen textlink. ich bekomme aber immer einen javascriptfehler.
ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob ich hier im richtigen forum bin, deshalb bitte nicht böse sein, wenn es falsch ist.
hier ist mein code


```
<embed src="soundfiles/anrede_nacht.MP3" width="1" height="1" name="mp1" hidden="true" autostart="false">
<embed src="soundfiles/anrede_hallo.MP3" width="1" height="1" name="mp2" hidden="true" autostart="false">
<embed src="soundfiles/neu_hier.MP3" width="1" height="1" name="mp3" hidden="true" autostart="false">
	
<table width="100%" >
<tr><td>SOUNDFILE</td></tr>
<tr><td valign="top"><a href="javascript:document.mp1.play()">anrede_nacht.MP3</a></td></tr>
<tr><td valign="top"><a href="javascript:document.mp2.play()">anrede_hallo.MP3</a></td></tr>
<tr><td valign="top"><a href="javascript:document.mp3.play()">neu_hier.MP3</a></td></tr>
</table>
```

Woran könnte das denn liegen?

Kussilein


----------



## Layna (9. Dezember 2004)

Hallo.
Hmm... also, ich würde vermuten du bis im javascript-forum besser aufgehoben .
Aber trotzdem zu deinem Problem: WAS für einen Fehler kriegst du denn? Normalerweise gibt auhc Javascript mehr oder wneiger sinnvolle fehlermeldungen raus, wenn es das nicht tut such mal bei deinem Browser raus wie du die Meldung anschalten kannst.
Und tut sich ausser dem Fehler etwas?


----------



## Kussilein (9. Dezember 2004)

ausser der fehlermeldung tut sich nichts. 
fehlermeldung: 
Zeile:1
Zeichen:1
Fehler:Unbekannter Fehler
Code:0

ich kann damit überhaupt nichts anfangen.

Kussilein


----------



## Kussilein (9. Dezember 2004)

HALT! STOP! KOMMADO ZURÜCK!

falscher dateipfad

ist ja so peinlich.....
ich schäme mich richtig....

Kussilein


----------

